# Pregnancy- how long till birth? (Pictures)



## simon24 (Apr 20, 2013)

I bought my new aquarium and my fishes 2 weeks ago. After the first week i noticed that one of my guppies was pregnant. Well I'm not 100 % sure, and i'm here hear some advises. I noticed that my fish is pregnant one week ago, here belly is not that big and the black-spot is lighter sometimes . Judging from the pictures how far is here pregnancy? How many weeks are we talking about before birth? And how bigger does here belly have to become?:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

She may be pregnant.Live beares present no real challenge in achieving this condition.They can reproduce every 28 days aprox.I'd say you got like 2 weeks to wait,she will be very large(you won't miss it)and should take on a "boxy" appearance.
Good looking female you got there,should offer some beautiful fry when they mature.


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

congrats on the babys lol pretty soon youll be an old pro and be over run with fry lol thanks for sharing the pics cool looking guppys....coral bandit is giving great info btw


----------



## Guyin (Feb 5, 2013)

My guess is she's close, maybe a week or so. She'll square off a bit more and get bigger. Time for a breeder tank.

*old dude
Guyin


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I got my female guppy and she was preggo. The "chest" will box out like coralbandit said, and she will be much larger. Trust me you can't miss it. Once she gets there, it will only be a couple days.


----------

